
100 million OpenIDs in service - dawie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/openid_at_web_20_expo.php
======
felipe
I love the OpenID concept, but here are three major problems IMO:

1) Will users remember an URL? Users already have enough problems remembering
their own email addresses! And I don't think the "users are familiar with
URLs" assumption is true: I've seen over and over non-tech users actually
using Google as an address locator (that is, typing "Yahoo Mail" on the Google
search box to access Yahoo Mail).

2) The phishing issue is a show-stopper, and convincing users to download a
plug-in or install a client cert is simply not feasible. I don't see how they
will fix this issue, unless if they convince Firefox and IE to provide an out-
of-the-box fix (like a pre-installed plug-in or an open id CA cert)

3) It's not like user management is a huge pain from an implementation
standpoint. And right now the risks of outsourcing user management to OpenID
is higher than doing it in-house.

~~~
dawie
A 100 million users can't be wrong

~~~
kmt
63M of those are AOL users: <http://dev.aol.com/aol-and-63-million-openids>

Those OpenIds were created automatically. What percentage of those AOL users
do you think even know what OpenId is?

~~~
dawie
You don't need to know the name of something to use it. I think OpenId is
going to become like an email address.

------
lupin_sansei
Who here actually has an open id? I don't know anyone with one.

~~~
dawie
I am seriously considering getting one. Its also interesting how seem to have
parallel systems. An OpenId system running alongside a login systems as we
know it.

------
dawie
I guess thats a critical mass. Enough to make you think hard about allowing
people to log into your app with open id.

